# Fox News commentator arrested for false CIA lies



## AZ Jim (Oct 15, 2015)

http://www.huffingtonpost.com/entry...787e4b028dd7ea6fd43?ncid=txtlnkusaolp00000592


----------



## BobF (Oct 15, 2015)

I do remember seeing him, more than once, but if FOX says he was never an employee and just a guest, the FOX should be OK.   That will be easy for the CIA to prove or disprove if they wish too.


----------



## AZ Jim (Oct 15, 2015)

BobF said:


> I do remember seeing him, more than once, but if FOX says he was never an employee and just a guest, the FOX should be OK.   That will be easy for the CIA to prove or disprove if they wish too.



Not so quick Bob.  If he has been on fox countless times as a commentator Fox's credibility (not that they have any) is very much an issue for them.  He appeared under the Fox banner, he is FOX!!!


----------



## tnthomas (Oct 15, 2015)

> Simmons has been interviewed by Sean Hannity, Neil Cavuto and has appeared on "Fox & Friends." He has discussed a wide range of issues on the network, including CIA interrogation techniques and, ironically, a former CIA official found guilty on fraud charges. He is a member of the "Citizens Commission on Benghazi," a panel created by the conservative media organization Accuracy in Media that has trafficked in conspiracy theories about the 2012 attack on a U.S. compound in Libya, in which several officials were killed.



Link

...just another FOX_ running dog lackey of the bourgeoisie._


----------



## BobF (Oct 16, 2015)

I believe a number of Democrats have also been on FOX NEWS.   Does that make them also employees of FOX NEWS?    No more than it would make them employees of NBC, ABC, or CBS.


----------



## BobF (Oct 16, 2015)

tnthomas said:


> Link
> 
> ...just another FOX_ running dog lackey of the bourgeoisie._



And why should we believe in anything from a Huffington product.    They have always been slanted to the liberal thinking path.


----------



## QuickSilver (Oct 16, 2015)

But OF COURSE.. FOX is fair and unbiased.....  :rofl:   oh.. and I forgot... BALANCED!!  :lofl:


----------



## tnthomas (Oct 16, 2015)

QuickSilver said:


> But OF COURSE.. FOX is fair and unbiased.....  :rofl:   oh.. and I forgot... BALANCED!!  :lofl:



Yes, always!   :lofl:


----------



## BobF (Oct 16, 2015)

QuickSilver said:


> But OF COURSE.. FOX is fair and unbiased.....  :rofl:   oh.. and I forgot... BALANCED!!  :lofl:



More so than some of the far left TV programs for sure.    Some so bad I no longer even try to see what they have for today.   Way too far left is a big problem.   We do need to have some truth in what is  broadcast.


----------



## AZ Jim (Oct 16, 2015)

Bob, I guess I have to give you credit for effort, it's too bad we can't find at least a seed of fact in your comments.


----------



## SenseiPapa (Oct 16, 2015)

AZ Jim said:


> Bob, I guess I have to give you credit for effort, it's too bad we can't find at least a seed of fact in your comments.


AZ Jim:  You need to read "Bias" by Bernard Goldberg.  Really opened my eyes to what goes on in the media.


----------



## Pookie (Oct 16, 2015)

Well, here's a problem I see with the news media today. They put too much spin on things.

I was a photojournalist in the Army. I made sure I reported absolute facts, even if it meant major phone bills and loads of time waiting for letters to be answered. I did a good job, and was never biased or put a spin on anything under my byline.

Nowadays, when I see stuff like this, I give it time to see what shakes out. 

Sometimes I'll see something and think, "That can't be right." And usually I'm right. I guess it's old reporter instincts or being somewhat of a skeptic or just basically being a curmudgeon LOL!!


----------



## 911 (Oct 16, 2015)

SenseiPapa said:


> AZ Jim:  You need to read "Bias" by Bernard Goldberg.  Really opened my eyes to what goes on in the media.



I read this book. I found it to be very informative. I have also noticed that no news reporters have come forth to challenge any of what was written.


----------



## AZ Jim (Oct 16, 2015)

Bernie Goldberg works for FOX as a commentator.  Here he admits that Fox is biased in it's reporting.  

http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2010/04/20/bernie-goldberg-admits-jo_n_544192.html


----------



## BobF (Oct 16, 2015)

AZ Jim said:


> Bernie Goldberg works for FOX as a commentator.  Here he admits that Fox is biased in it's reporting.
> 
> http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2010/04/20/bernie-goldberg-admits-jo_n_544192.html



just some more of the Huffington far left biased nonsense.


----------



## AZ Jim (Oct 16, 2015)

BobF said:


> just some more of the Huffington far left biased nonsense.



Ever bother to notice that Huffington doesn't originate their stories, most are wire services but I guess ignorance is bliss after-all.

Like it better here?  http://thehill.com/policy/national-...undit-arrested-for-lying-about-working-at-cia

Or here?http://www.nydailynews.com/news/nat...-lied-cia-career-indictment-article-1.2398793

Or maybe here?  http://money.cnn.com/2015/10/15/media/wayne-simmons-tv-commentator-arrested/


----------



## mitchezz (Oct 16, 2015)

The only way to get through most FOX NEWS programs is to view them as a sitcom. Works for me.


----------



## maplebeez (Oct 16, 2015)

Did anybody see Fox darling Ann Coulter on ABC's The View today?  She made the most hateful comments about Hispanic immigrants. I believe the network owes its Hispanic viewers an apology.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Oct 16, 2015)

maplebeez said:


> Did anybody see Fox darling Ann Coulter on ABC's The View today?  She made the most hateful comments about Hispanic immigrants. I believe the network owes its Hispanic viewers an apology.



I never watch The View, but I looked up what you were talking about Maplebeez.  I've heard Ann Coulter before on conservative talk shows, she's quite the piece of work.


----------



## Shalimar (Oct 16, 2015)

Anne Coulter was stopped at the Canadian border the last time she attempted to cross over. Ever since her comments almost started a riot at a Canadian University, she has  been persona non grata.


----------



## SenseiPapa (Oct 17, 2015)

AZ Jim said:


> Bernie Goldberg works for FOX as a commentator.  Here he admits that Fox is biased in it's reporting.
> 
> http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2010/04/20/bernie-goldberg-admits-jo_n_544192.html


I disagree.  Goldberg agrees that Fox is guilty of generalizing about liberals, just as Stewart is guilty of allowing liberals to generalize about conservatives without challenging their generalizations.  This is a far cry from admitting that Fox is biased.  In the end it all depends on whose ox is being gored.  One of the benefits of being an Independent is that we have no ox, or we have two oxen.  Just depends on how independent you are!


----------



## SenseiPapa (Oct 17, 2015)

SeaBreeze said:


> I never watch The View, but I looked up what you were talking about Maplebeez.  I've heard Ann Coulter before on conservative talk shows, she's quite the piece of work.


I can't figure out if Coulter is just being provocative or is truly out of her mind.  Either way she adds nothing to the real conversation.  I guess both right and left need their extremists.  I've learned to ignore them all.


----------



## QuickSilver (Oct 17, 2015)

Can't find one single LEFT extremist to even compare to coulter...  In fact.. I can't find a single LEFT extremist... period..


----------



## tnthomas (Oct 17, 2015)

SeaBreeze said:


> I never watch The View, but I looked up what you were talking about Maplebeez.  I've heard Ann Coulter before on conservative talk shows, she's quite the piece of work.



Equally as repulsive is Laura Ingraham, the vile filth coming out of that woman's mouth makes me have to roll down the window on the car in case I get sick.


----------



## BobF (Oct 18, 2015)

AZ Jim said:


> Ever bother to notice that Huffington doesn't originate their stories, most are wire services but I guess ignorance is bliss after-all.
> 
> Like it better here?  http://thehill.com/policy/national-...undit-arrested-for-lying-about-working-at-cia
> 
> ...



Jim, it does not matter if Huffington's work is original or copies of others work.   Most of their publishing is far left in content.   Only to be trusted if one knows their general content and political lead.   Many, if not most, publications use others comments to fill their pages.    Content counts no matter how they do it.


----------



## AZ Jim (Oct 18, 2015)

BobF said:


> Jim, it does not matter if Huffington's work is original or copies of others work.   Most of their publishing is far left in content.   Only to be trusted if one knows their general content and political lead.   Many, if not most, publications use others comments to fill their pages.    Content counts no matter how they do it.



Bob you are nothing if not an apologist for FOX.  Have a nice FAR right day.


----------



## SenseiPapa (Oct 18, 2015)

QuickSilver said:


> Can't find one single LEFT extremist to even compare to coulter...  In fact.. I can't find a single LEFT extremist... period..


I'm not about to take that bait!  Oh, heck.  Ever hear of Rachel Maddow?


----------



## QuickSilver (Oct 18, 2015)

SenseiPapa said:


> I'm not about to take that bait!  Oh, heck.  Ever hear of Rachel Maddow?



Certainly!   I watch her 8p to 9p  Monday through Friday..  She is FABULOUS.... very intelligent and explains what is REALLY going on.  Did you know she holds a doctorate in politics from Oxford University?    Her commentary is beyond reproach..... and ALWAYS passes fact checks... Which cannot be said of FOX and Friends... lol!!     Would you care to post some of what you consider her FAR LEFT commentary... or for that matter anything she has said that is not true??  Now I'm not talking about what you don't agree with.... I'm talking about LIES....  you won't find any.


----------



## Shalimar (Oct 18, 2015)

Hmmm. One person's extremist is another's moderate.


----------



## BobF (Oct 18, 2015)

AZ Jim said:


> Bob you are nothing if not an apologist for FOX.  Have a nice FAR right day.



Try speaking from facts as I do Jim.    Just look at this comment by left Huffington and about left MSNBC and left Rachel Maddow who is one of their lead talkers.   Rachel is left just as MSNBC is left, and not doing well at all.   Rachel Maddow had her own radio show for some time but it failed to draw any followers.   Why did MSNBC decide to hire a failure in the first place?   They did and are now seeing a low rating.   Your favorite channel is still first place in ratings.

I am not an apologist for FOX at all.   I do change around and find, that I have little interest in the left idea as I more likely sit in the middle between the lefties and the strong conservatives.   I can vote either side as neither party has my complete favor.   I would like to see them both taken out of our elections and we would have to vote by names and no party ID given.   Then we will find how the people really feel.

http://www.huffingtonpost.com/news/msnbc-ratings/

*Msnbc Ratings*


*Page:  * 1 2 3 4 5 6 7 8 9 >>
*MSNBC's Changes Are Needed, But It Needs to Keep Its Liberal Voice*

*Larry Atkins*             |             Posted 07.29.2015             |             Media 
*Read More:* Msnbc, MSNBC Ratings, Rachel Maddow, Chuck Todd, Morning Joe, Fox News, Bill O'Reilly, Brian Williams, Media News  

             In light of the upcoming presidential campaign and a potential  Republican president, there is a strong need for a consistent strong  liberal voice to even the playing field of advocacy journalism, which  reports the news from a biased slant.

Read Whole Story


----------



## QuickSilver (Oct 18, 2015)

Maddow is HARDLY an extremist..  She's a Progressive Democrat..  She is NOT "Far Left"..... whatever THAT is.   Have you ever listened to her commentary Shalimar?


----------



## Shalimar (Oct 18, 2015)

Yes I have QS. I would consider her a moderate, not extreme.


----------



## Shirley (Oct 18, 2015)

A _Newsweek profile noted, "At her best, Maddow debates ideological opponents with civility and persistence... But for all her eloquence, she can get so wound up ripping Republicans that she sounds like another smug cable partisan." The Baltimore Sun critic David Zurawik has accused Maddow of acting like "a lockstep party member."[SUP][49][/SUP] The editors of The New Republic have similarly criticized her. _


----------



## QuickSilver (Oct 18, 2015)

Shalimar said:


> Yes I have QS. I would consider her a moderate, not extreme.



I agree... I don't find her extreme at all...  I guess I would if I were Far Right..


----------



## QuickSilver (Oct 18, 2015)

Shirley said:


> A _Newsweek profile noted, "At her best, Maddow debates ideological opponents with civility and persistence... But for all her eloquence, she can get so wound up ripping Republicans that she sounds like another smug cable partisan." The Baltimore Sun critic David Zurawik has accused Maddow of acting like "a lockstep party member."[SUP][49][/SUP] The editors of The New Republic have similarly criticized her. _




Disagreeing and pointing out inconsistencies is NOT "Ripping"...  Of course she is Partisan.. She is not doing a news show.. she is doing a political commentary show.  However as you said she is always civil and respectful..


----------



## Shirley (Oct 18, 2015)

Ripping a guest doesn't sound civil and respectful.


----------



## QuickSilver (Oct 18, 2015)

Shirley said:


> Ripping a guest doesn't sound civil and respectful.



I can honestly say I have NEVER heard her "rip" a guest...   I have heard her ask tough questions though..  But she asks her Democrat guests hard questions too..    The only time I have seen her come close to "ripping" anyone was when the Koch brothers threatened to sue her if she kept talking about them... They attempted to tell her what they wanted her to say...  And all she said was...  "Sorry.....  I don't do requests"..   And dared them to sue her...


----------



## AZ Jim (Oct 18, 2015)

Shirley, I believe Maddow is a very intelligent, honest journalist. If you disagree, shame on you, because she is a voice of reason and you don't like the message.


----------



## Shirley (Oct 18, 2015)

Hi, Jim!


----------



## SenseiPapa (Oct 18, 2015)

When you stand on the very edge, those around you seem moderate.  When you stand in the middle, those to the left and right of you seem biased, and those to the far left or far right seem extreme.  I have no time for either extreme.  I have no time for those who are so enamored with their beliefs that they have no interest in listening to other viewpoints.  I salute those who stand by their beliefs, but are willing to listen and learn.  I shun the likes of Coulter, Maddow, Limbaugh, and the others who preach their gospel and listen to no one.  They never understood that you learn more by listening than by talking.  So, I'll stop talking and listen to reason.  That's served me well.


----------



## QuickSilver (Oct 18, 2015)

If you shun Maddow....  You are missing a lot.. because she is NOT extreme by any sense of the word..  And I am the first to admit it..  I stand by my beliefs...  I have listened to the other side time and time again... and I'm not impressed..  in fact.. I have learned there is not much worth listening to.


----------



## Shalimar (Oct 18, 2015)

Hmmm. In Canada Ms Maddow would be viewed as a moderate. She would not even rank as centre left. Ultimately it is a matter of perception.


----------



## BobF (Oct 18, 2015)

Maddow ran her own radio show for some years.   It never pulled enough listeners to keep itself going.   So the show closed down.   Then MSNBC hired her.   MSNBC is having problems with getting listeners and getting ratings.   So both MSNBC and Maddow are struggling together to avoid falling out of sight completely.   Pretty sad but maybe fortunate for the public.

Yes, I have listened to her on radio and also while on MSNBC.   Unfortunately I prefer to hear about saving the US from others.   I don't believe in the surrender to any and all to avoid a conflict.   Yes she is left of center and that is not good for the life of the US.   We are slowly losing our Constitutional rights to the left of center folks.   Our government is run by the peoples interests and the left of center folks want it all run by the federal government including telling the people what they need.     They want the government in charge of industries by ownership and management, just like some of the worst examples of Europe.   Pretty sad as far too many really don't seem to understand how they are destroying the US and its industrial individuals that have made the US the envy of the world.

I know there are some on this forum that will object to my views.   That is OK.   Someday they may understand my points.   I hope before they have to look back and say wish we had noticed sooner.


----------



## AZ Jim (Oct 18, 2015)

> I know there are some on this forum that will object to my views.   That  is OK.   Someday they may understand my points.   I hope before they  have to look back and say wish we had noticed sooner.


  That is laughable.


----------



## Shalimar (Oct 18, 2015)

Hmm. I think rule by oligarchs is  scarier than "big government" could ever be. You can't vote them out. Without transparency, often they fly under the radar.


----------



## Jackie22 (Oct 19, 2015)

Rachael Maddow does not belong in the same sentence as Limbaugh and Coulter....she is highly educated and has a long list of rewards.


----------



## QuickSilver (Oct 19, 2015)

Jackie22 said:


> Rachael Maddow does not belong in the same sentence as Limbaugh and Coulter....she is highly educated and has a long list of rewards.



That's what I was thinking...   Dr.Maddow is a real commentator.... THEY are carnival barkers.


----------



## BobF (Oct 19, 2015)

AZ Jim said:


> That is laughable.



You will be one of those looking back Jim.   Sad but true.


----------



## QuickSilver (Oct 19, 2015)

Now THAT is laughable bob..


----------

